# Midwest sugar maples



## aharleyguy45 (Feb 25, 2002)

Just moved to a new home here in eastern Missouri with no trees. I have always loved the fall colors of sugar maples, my backyard is large and slopes down slightly. I need to know if sugar maples would do well here and are they hard to transplant?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 26, 2002)

the only thing you need is a soil test for pH. if your alkiline then they will not do well.


----------

